# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Συνορα Κυψέλη - Γαλάτσι new node!!!

## awpnet

Καινούργιος στην περιοχή με ssid=awpnet 
dhcp active 
Χρησιμοποιώ κατευθυντική κεραια που βλέπει προς Περιστέρι.
Συντομα με ομνι (ιδιοκατασκευή) λογο του ψηλου της πολυκατοικίας....

Συντομα ελπίζω να σας πιάνω όλους!!!!!

----------


## MerNion

Το SSID σου θα πρέπει να είναι της μορφής awmn-node_id (πχ awmn-671) για να μπορούν και οι άλλοι εξίσου εύκολα να καταλαβαίνουν αν πιάνουν κάποιον του awmn ή όχι.. καλό θα ήταν να το αλλάξεις.. και ποτέ δεν συνδεόμαστε οταν βλέπουμε πχ, awmn-671-913, γιατί πρόκειται για backbone λινκ.

----------


## MAuVE

> Καινούργιος στην περιοχή με ssid=awpnet 
> dhcp active 
> Χρησιμοποιώ κατευθυντική κεραια που βλέπει προς Περιστέρι.
> Συντομα με ομνι (ιδιοκατασκευή) λογο του ψηλου της πολυκατοικίας....
> 
> Συντομα ελπίζω να σας πιάνω όλους!!!!!


Γιατί δεν ακολουθείς την πεπατημένη nodeDB, ssid = awmn_xxxxx κ.λ.π.
Λίγη τυποποίηση ποτέ δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## xaotikos

Μπορείς να δώσεις το nodedb id# σου? Αν θέλεις κάποια βοήθεια μιας και είμαστε γειτονες pm me...

----------


## papashark

> Καινούργιος στην περιοχή με ssid=awpnet 
> dhcp active 
> Χρησιμοποιώ κατευθυντική κεραια που βλέπει προς Περιστέρι.
> Συντομα με ομνι (ιδιοκατασκευή) λογο του ψηλου της πολυκατοικίας....
> 
> Συντομα ελπίζω να σας πιάνω όλους!!!!!


Δεν κοιτάς καλύτερα να ενωθείς πρώτα με το υπόλοιπο awmn και μετά να σηκώσεις ΑΡ ?

Άντε και το σήκωσες, και μετά ?

Άντε και ήρθαν και συνδέθηκαν κάποιοι επάνω σου, τι θα κάνετε εάν δεν συνδεθείτε με τους υπόλοιπους ?

----------


## jabarlee

Στην περιοχή, όπως σου έγραψα και σε mail, υπάρχει ο κόμβος του Μανώλη, #1057.
Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις να συνδεθείς εκεί και όχι στο Περιστέρι...

Και, επιπροσθέτως, μια omni στην περιοχή είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς...

Δες με ποιον μπορείς να συνδεθείς, δες τι ανάγκες έχει η περιοχή, και μετά κάνε τις κινήσεις σου

----------


## xaotikos

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά από την nodedb πρέπει να βλέπεις και προς Γαλάτσι (Βείκου) και προς Κέντρο ή Περιστέρι καλά. Αν ναι ή τοποθεσία σου θα βοηθούσε αρκετά σαν backbone κόμβος ενώνοντας κάποιες περιοχές πιο άμεσα από ότι τώρα. Βέβαια και κάποιο AP το οποίο να "βλέπει" Κυψέλη δεν είναι άσχημο μιας και εδώ και τόσο καιρό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τη θέα σου θα βόλευαν ιδιαίτερα. Επίσης και κάποιες πληροφορίες για το τί προτίθεσαι να κάνεις (έχεις ή μπορείς να πάρεις εξοπλισμό για bb link), αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης κάποιου σχετικά παλιού υπολογιστή που να αναλάβει το routing κλπ θα βοηθούσαν επίσης.

Πάντως καλώς ήρθες μιας και η περιοχή είναι από τις πιο υποανάπτυκτες τις Αθήνας στο wifi  ::

----------


## awpnet

Λόγο δουλειάς - μειωμένου χρόνου δεν μπορώ να κάνω όλες τις δοκιμές π χρειάζονται για να πιάσω κάποιον κοντά σε μένα....
Η κεραία π εχει στειθει απεχει καλωδιακα 40 μέτρα απο το πψ π εχω στείσει γι'αυτή και μόνο τη δουλεια!!!!

Οι βλέψεις μου είναι μεγάλες σχετικά με το κόμβο που΄έχω στήσει...!!!
Δηλαδης.
Να παίζει 24ώρες με ups backup!!!!!
Να σηκώνει τουλάχιστων 10 χρήστες.
Φτπ σερβερ
Σελιδα στο γεμπ για εγγραφή των χρηστών!!!!
και άλλα πολλά που δεν ξέρω αν μπορουν να υλοποιηθούν.

Το awpnet χρησιμοποιήτε γιατι κάποιος άλλος έχει πάρει το awpn  ::  
και σημαίνει Athens Wireless PRIVATE Νetwork....
Δεν πάω να εξηπηρετήσω καποιον που είναι Πειραιά για να συνδέεται Κηφισιά π.χ.
Οσοι θα μπορούν να με πιάσουν θα έχουν σύνδεση - προσβαση
και έπεται συνέχεια!!!!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ.

ps
Ειμαι γραμμένος κ στη nodedb αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τον αριθμο. 
(σιγουρα δεν είναι το 666)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Και τότε γιατί κάνεις post εδώ?

----------


## xaotikos

> ...σημαίνει Athens Wireless PRIVATE Νetwork....
> Δεν πάω να εξηπηρετήσω καποιον που είναι Πειραιά για να συνδέεται Κηφισιά π.χ.
> Οσοι θα μπορούν να με πιάσουν θα έχουν σύνδεση - προσβαση
> και έπεται συνέχεια!!!!


Για να μην δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις. Μπορείς να αναφέρεις τι εννοείς λέγοντας private και ότι δεν θέλεις κάποιος από Πειραιά πχ να συνδέεται Κηφησιά μέσω του κόμβου σου?

Υ.Γ Σου έστειλα pm

----------


## papashark

Ωπ !!!

Εδώ έχουμε ανέκδοτο !!!

Και μάλιστα σε πολλά layers !!!  ::

----------


## sotiris

θες να μας πεις και τι εξοπλισμο εχεις βαλει?
τι συσκευες,καρτες,κεραια κλπ.
επισης εαν σου ειναι ευκολο μας λες με τι τροπο εβγαλες σημα στα 40μ αποστασης pc-κεραιας?




> Ειμαι γραμμένος κ στη nodedb αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τον αριθμο.


σιγουρα δεν εισαι παντως με το nick που μπαινεις εδω.

----------


## papashark

Φίλε μου για πες μου.

Από ότι κατάλαβα ο super duper κόμβος που θέλεις να φτιάξεις (που δεν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω από τον μέσο κόμβο του awmn), θα είναι ένα ΑΡ που θα συνδέονται μόνο από την γειτονιά σου ?

Αυτό είναι όλο κι όλο ?

----------


## awpnet

θες να μας πεις και τι εξοπλισμο εχεις βαλει? 
τι συσκευες,καρτες,κεραια κλπ. 
επισης εαν σου ειναι ευκολο μας λες με τι τροπο εβγαλες σημα στα 40μ αποστασης pc-κεραιας? 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Πολυ ευχαρίστως να σας πω.

Dlink 900+ AP
Dlink pci card 520+ αν θυμαμαι καλα
Ftp cable with insulation NOT UTP CABLE
POE (POWER OVER ETHERNET)+ keraia κατασκευή απο φίλο
Τροφοδοσια apo to pc evs taratsa.
1meter cable RG223 (δεν καταφερα να βρω κάτι καλύτερο)
Ψύκτρα απο p3 cpu εξωτερικα για την πλακέτα του ποε
Πλαστικό υδατοστεγές κουτι Ιταλικό για το ΑΠ
2μέτρα κοντάρι για την κεραία (δεν χρειαζομαι μεγαλύτερο)

Αυτα περι του εξοπλισμού μου.

πσ
Τα Dlink einai eisagvgh dikh moy apo usa!!!!!!!!
Γιατί να πληρώσω παραπάνω εδώ αφου μπορώ να τα φέρω μόνος μου???

πσ2
Βλέπω ότι έχει γίνει μια παρεξήγηση με το private που είπα παραπάνω.
Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν να συνδεθώ με κάποιον συγκεκριμένα αλλα
δυστυχώς αυτη η προσπάθεια ναυάγησε  ::  
Οπότε μην το παρεξηγήτε...
Ολοί οι καλοι χωράνε !
ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ Κ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ.

----------


## sotiris

ωραια λοιπον...

το POE ηταν προφανες γιατι 40μ ειναι παρα πολλα...

μπορεις να μας πεις και τι κεραια κατευθυντικη εχεις βαλει?
και τι ομνι σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις?

γνωριζεις εαν οι συσκευες που εφερες απο την Αμερικη εχουν την δυνατοτητα να κατεβαζουν ισχυ?

εχεις σκεφτει ποτε οτι υπαρχουν καποια ορια εκπομπης στην μπαντα?
μηπως εχεις εξετασει πριν γυρισεις τον διακοπτη στο ΟΝ,εαν απο λαθος,εισαι πολυ παραπανω απο τα νομιμα ορια;(σε σημειο που να δημιουργεις προβλημα στους γυρω σου)

----------


## awpnet

mac address 00-40-96-46-75-40 (προς περιστέρι)

Πώς θα βρω αυτό το χρήστη??????
Καμια ιδέα???

πσ
Απ΄οτι είδα στο χάρτη μου είναι πιο εύκολο να πιάσω κάποιον που είναι
Αθήνα(απο Αγ.Αναργ. εως Αιγάλεω) παρά κάποιον που είναι στα 300μέτρα!!!!!!!!!

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## awpnet

Η θέση μου επι του χάρτη.

http://www.driveme.gr/Athens/AthensMap. ... $scale=199


http://www.maporama.com/share/Map.asp?SESSIONID={CB48BD1A-B923-4DDE-9C99-20AE76A13D2D}&ZoomSet=2

----------


## papashark

Βρε παιδί μου διάβασε το quick Start, ακολούθα τις οδηγείες.

Πήγαινε βάλε το στίγμα σου στην nodedb....

----------


## awpnet

Προβολή του Κόμβου #2851: cbr  ::  

Οσοι είναι κοντα και θα μπορούσαν να κανουμε κάποιες δοκιμες 
ας επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου με pm.  ::  

thanks

----------


## awpnet

Ακόμα μια μακ διευθυνση χωρις σσιδ...
00-0D-BD-9A-3F-47 προς Περιστέρι - Χαιδάρι σε περιπτωση που εχει φύγει η στοχευση...  ::  
Αν γνωριζει κάποιος περισσότερα ασ επικ. μαζι μου με pm.
Thanks

ps
Αν καποιος γνωρίζει πόσα στοχεία πρέπει να έχει μια κεραια omni ώστε να έχει ευρεία δέσμη και όχι στενή ας επικ. μαζι μου αλλιος πάλι στα πειράματα
θα καταλήξω με άγνωστα αποτελέσματα ως προς την απόδοση και την
αποτελεσματικότητά της..  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Αρχίζουμε:

1. Το ίδιο Post το έχεις κάνει και αλλού, από όπου και θα το σβήσω....
2. Υπάρχουν 10άδες, 100άδες mac στο λεκανοπέδιο χωρίς SSID. Αν ψάχνεις AP του AWMN, θα έχει ssid της μορφής awmn-xxxxx όπου χχχχ συνήθως ο αριθμός του κόμβου στην nodeDB. Αν πετύχεις backbone link awmn-xxx-yyy ασ'το στην ησυχία του.
Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνεις Post για κάθε νέα mac που θα πιάνεις.
3. Αν θες να κάνεις backbone link, μάζεψε ποιους κομβους πιάνεις προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, και κάνε εδώ Post να δεις αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος

----------


## Acinonyx

> ps
> Αν καποιος γνωρίζει πόσα στοχεία πρέπει να έχει μια κεραια omni ώστε να έχει ευρεία δέσμη και όχι στενή ας επικ. μαζι μου αλλιος πάλι στα πειράματα
> θα καταλήξω με άγνωστα αποτελέσματα ως προς την απόδοση και την
> αποτελεσματικότητά της..


Πας φιρί-φιρί να κάνεις ζημιά εσύ..

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> ps
> Αν καποιος γνωρίζει πόσα στοχεία πρέπει να έχει μια κεραια omni ώστε να έχει ευρεία δέσμη και όχι στενή ας επικ. μαζι μου αλλιος πάλι στα πειράματα
> θα καταλήξω με άγνωστα αποτελέσματα ως προς την απόδοση και την
> αποτελεσματικότητά της.. 
> 
> 
> Πας φιρί-φιρί να κάνεις ζημιά εσύ..



Απλα ακολουθω το ρητω φτιαξε κομβο κι εσυ μπορεις....
Οσο περισσοτεροι παντως τοσο το καλυτερο θελω να πιστευω.

Εχω κοψει τα κομματια για την ομνι αλλα λογο του ψηλου της πολυκατοικιας πρεπει να περιορισο τα πειραματα λογο μειομενου
χρόνου.
Τεσπα αυτα για την ώρα.  ::

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχίζουμε:
> 
> 1. Το ίδιο Post το έχεις κάνει και αλλού, από όπου και θα το σβήσω....
> 2. Υπάρχουν 10άδες, 100άδες mac στο λεκανοπέδιο χωρίς SSID. Αν ψάχνεις AP του AWMN, θα έχει ssid της μορφής awmn-xxxxx όπου χχχχ συνήθως ο αριθμός του κόμβου στην nodeDB. Αν πετύχεις backbone link awmn-xxx-yyy ασ'το στην ησυχία του.
> Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνεις Post για κάθε νέα mac που θα πιάνεις.
> 3. Αν θες να κάνεις backbone link, μάζεψε ποιους κομβους πιάνεις προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, και κάνε εδώ Post να δεις αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος


Δίκιο έχεις δεν μπορω να πο.
Αλλα μιας κ κανουν τον κόπο να φτιάξουν απ η οτιδηποτε επι του ασυρμάτου ας βάλουν κι ένα όνομα να ξέρουμε κι εμεις οι νέοι που 
στοχεύουμαι που κυκολοφορω με ένα χάρτη στο χέρι και μια πυξίδα...
Αυτοι π δεν με ξέρουν κ καλα με παίρνουν για τρελλό να πηγαίνω πανω-κατω για να αλλαζω θέση στην κεραία....  ::  
(πμ για πιο αναλυτικα τις προτάσεις σου.)

Η ομνι προχωράει οποτε οσοι είναι κοντά σε μένα πρέπει να με πιάνουν 
ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑΤΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αρκει να γυρισουν και λιγο προς τα μένα τη στόχευση.
thanks

----------


## awpnet

Στη φωτογραφία μπορείτε να δείτε ένα μικρό μέρος της κάλυψης που μπορώ να πετύχω για κάλυψη ενός μεγάλου μέρους της Αθήνας.  ::  

Από ταράτσα βλέπω Λυκαβηττό, Ακρόπολη, λόφος Στρέφη, το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ Γ΄ Σεπτεμβρίου κλπ έως Πειραιά!!! για να μην σας κουράζω.  ::  

Ταρατσό-πψ δεν έχω, έχω όμως βεραντό-πψο που νομίζω είναι σαφώς καλύτερη λύση λόγο άμεσου ελέγχου.

Με το Dlink 900+ που έχω δεν ξέρω στην πράξη τις δυνατότητές του αλλά σίγουρα έως τα 2χλμ πρέπει να παίξει με όμνι κεραία.  ::  
(Η κεραία έχει κολλήσει στα μισά του δρόμου ως προς την κατασκευή της κ λόγο περιορισμένων εξειδικευμένων γνώσεων...  ::  ..) (Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω κατευθυντική κεραία)

Δείτε τη photo και περιμένω προτάσεις,λύσεις - απόψεις κλπ για συνέχεια.

----------


## xaotikos

Καλησπέρα. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει χρόνος τελευταία γιαυτό και δεν επικοινώνησα μαζί σου.
Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κάποια πανοραμική φωτογραφία 360 μοιρών να δούνε ποιοι μπορούν να κάνουν link μαζί σου.

Όσονα αφορά τώρα τα interfaces. AP Στην περιοχή χρειάζεται. *Αλλά* (μεγάλο το αλλά). Για να δουλέψει σωστά και να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους διπλανούς πρέπει:

1) Η συσκευή που θα έχει τον ρόλο του AP (στην περίπτωσή μας 900+) *απαραίτητα* να παίζει σε πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ. Δυστυχώς το 900+ από μόνο του δεν δουλεύει σωστά. Ποιά version του έχεις? (Γράφει σε ένα σημείο B1 ή C1 ή C2 κλπ). Οι C versions έχουν πρόβλημα με την επιλογή κεραίας και για να ρίξουν ισχύ χρειάζεται επέμβαση στο hardware,όπως την περιγράφει ο Acinonyx σε σχετικό του post. 

2)Η omni που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις να έχει πολύ μικρό κέρδος (νομίζω μια 5-7 db να είναι αρκετή αλλά ταυτόχρονα να έχει μεγάλο κάθετο "άνοιγμα". Αυτή τις ιδιοκατασκευής δεν ξέρω τι χαρακτηριστικά δίνει. Αυτό γιατί οσο πιο μεγάλο το κέρδος τις κεραίας τόσο ποιο στενή η δέσμη. Αποτέλεσμα να σε πιάνουν από αρκετά μακρυά και οι κοντινοί να μην μπορούν να συνδεθούν καν + ότι δημιουργείς θόρυβο. Και από τι στιγμή που έχεις και μεγάλο υψόμετρο ίσως να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί σχεδόν κανένας. 

Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι ότι AP χωρίς δεύτερο interface είναι σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο ή μάλλον καλύτερα σαν αμάξι χωρίς ρόδες... Δεν έχει νόημα να υπάρχει το AP αν δεν υπάρχει και ένα δεύτερο interface (κατευθυντικό) που να συνδέεται σε αντίστοιχο κατευθυντικό ενός άλλου κόμβου του AWMN. Από τη στιγμή που μπορείς να διαθέσεις pc...μπορεί να είναι 24/7 ανοιχτό? Διατίθεσε να του βάλεις linux ή το χρησιμοποιείς και για άλλες δουλειές? 
Τα λέω αυτά γιατί για να κάνει routing (εύκολα) και να σηκώνει 2+ interfaces ρυθμίζοντας την ισχύ σε κάποιο από αυτά (εκτός από το 900+) χρειάζεται dedicated linux pc.
Επομένως αν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, με μια δεύτερη καρτούλα (παραγγείλαμε για παράδειγμα αρκετά καλές netgear pci με 40 ευρό) να κάνεις το κατευθυντικό link.Βέβαια χρειάζεσαι και καλώδια, μια καλή κατευθυντική κεραία...

Μια τελευταία ερώτηση: πόσο απέχει η ταράτσα από το μπαλκόνι σου? 

Sorry για το κατεβατό, απλά πρέπει να ξεκινάμε σωστά, να ξεκαθαρίζουμε από την αρχή τις απαιτήσεις ενός σωστού κόμβου ώστε να μην βρίσκεται ο κάτοχός του μπροστά από εμπόδια που δεν τα είχε προβλέψει...

Περιμένω νέα.

----------


## awpnet

> Καλησπέρα. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει χρόνος τελευταία γιαυτό και δεν επικοινώνησα μαζί σου.
> Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κάποια πανοραμική φωτογραφία 360 μοιρών να δούνε ποιοι μπορούν να κάνουν link μαζί σου.
> 
> Όσονα αφορά τώρα τα interfaces. AP Στην περιοχή χρειάζεται. *Αλλά* (μεγάλο το αλλά). Για να δουλέψει σωστά και να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους διπλανούς πρέπει:
> 
> 1) Η συσκευή που θα έχει τον ρόλο του AP (στην περίπτωσή μας 900+) *απαραίτητα* να παίζει σε πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ. Δυστυχώς το 900+ από μόνο του δεν δουλεύει σωστά. Ποιά version του έχεις? (Γράφει σε ένα σημείο B1 ή C1 ή C2 κλπ). Οι C versions έχουν πρόβλημα με την επιλογή κεραίας και για να ρίξουν ισχύ χρειάζεται επέμβαση στο hardware,όπως την περιγράφει ο Acinonyx σε σχετικό του post. 
> 
> 2)Η omni που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις να έχει πολύ μικρό κέρδος (νομίζω μια 5-7 db να είναι αρκετή αλλά ταυτόχρονα να έχει μεγάλο κάθετο "άνοιγμα". Αυτή τις ιδιοκατασκευής δεν ξέρω τι χαρακτηριστικά δίνει. Αυτό γιατί οσο πιο μεγάλο το κέρδος τις κεραίας τόσο ποιο στενή η δέσμη. Αποτέλεσμα να σε πιάνουν από αρκετά μακρυά και οι κοντινοί να μην μπορούν να συνδεθούν καν + ότι δημιουργείς θόρυβο. Και από τι στιγμή που έχεις και μεγάλο υψόμετρο ίσως να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί σχεδόν κανένας. 
> 
> ...



1)Εχω την τελευταια εκδοση Γ με τον καινουργιο επεξεργαστη. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το αν ειναι 1 ή 2.  ::  

2) Για την ομνι δεν ξερω να σου πω τι θα βγει στο τελος....  ::  
Οσο για τη 2η κάρτα δικτυου αυτή υπάρχει και ειναι 64μπιτ σε 32μπιτ σλοτ  ::  

3) Το πψ εχει 2000server και νομιζω οτι είναι υπεραρκετο για τις δουλειες π θα κληθει να κάνει.
linux den gnorizv kardia moy...αν και εχω διαφορες εκδοσεις του!!!
Το πψ ειναι ένα π3 βεραντόπισο για άμεσο έλεγχο με ups!!!!!!(mia mpataria xreiazetai k paizei mia xara)  ::  

4) Για τις ΑΛΛΕΣ δουλειες π λες δεν ξερω τι ακριβως εννοεις????
Για κανε explain για τους νέοπες.  ::   ::   ::  

5) Το καλώδιο π έχω βάλει ειναι περίπου στα 50 μετρα κ παιζει άψογα καθότι ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις....ftp with shielding and grounding!

6) Ta εμπόδια ποτέ δεν τελειώνουν κ όταν τελειώσουν σου βρίσκω άλλα για επίλυση σε χρόνο δτ πχ. 802.16α ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΕΥΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΜ.  ::   ::   ::  
(εκει π ειπα να μπώ κ εγώ στο 802.11 έρχεται σε λίγο καιρο το 802.16 με μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια και διαφορετικο τρόπο μετάδοσης δατα κτλ κτλ)

7)Σιγουρα κάτι θα ξέχασα να αναφέρω αλλα νομιζω ότι σε κάλυψα 4 τώρα


node 2851 sth nodedb k oxi 2581.
κ τωρα φωτοσοπ για τη σύνθεση( α ρε καλλιτέχνη τι τραβάς)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## awpnet

Απ'οτι βλεπω 12 άτομα έχουν κατεβάσει τη φωτό που ανέβασα!!!!
Αρα υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον....  ::   ::  

Το ups μου απέκτησε καινούργια μπαταρία και είναι έτοιμο για δράση..
Τα κομματιά για την ομνι έχουν κοπεί και σήμερα θα γίνει η κόλλληση τους.

Η dlink για τη δική της ομνι με 5dbi δίνει 32 μοίρες προς τα κάτω εμβέλεια!!!  ::  

Νομίζω ότι είναι υπέραρκετο για αρχή.  :: 

Αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας για τα νεότερα.

----------


## xaotikos

> 1)Εχω την τελευταια εκδοση Γ με τον καινουργιο επεξεργαστη. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το αν ειναι 1 ή 2.


Οπότε, έχει πρόβλημα με την επιλογή κεραίας (να διαλέγει μόνο την εξωτερική) και ΔΕΝ ρυθμίζει ισχύ. Θέλει εγχείρηση!!




> 2) Για την ομνι δεν ξερω να σου πω τι θα βγει στο τελος....  
> Οσο για τη 2η κάρτα δικτυου αυτή υπάρχει και ειναι 64μπιτ σε 32μπιτ σλοτ


 Δηλαδή pcmcia ή pci η δεύτερη κάρτα? Πόσο απέχει είπαμε το βεραντοpc από εκει που θα μπούνε οι κεραίες??




> 3) Το πψ εχει 2000server και νομιζω οτι είναι υπεραρκετο για τις δουλειες π θα κληθει να κάνει.
> linux den gnorizv kardia moy...αν και εχω διαφορες εκδοσεις του!!!
> Το πψ ειναι ένα π3 βεραντόπισο για άμεσο έλεγχο με ups!!!!!!(mia mpataria xreiazetai k paizei mia xara)


 Μωρε υπεραρκετό θα είναι. Απλα σε linux τα updates και όλες οι αλλαγές γίνονται αρκετά εύκολα αφού τα παιδια φτιάχνουν scripts. Σε windows πρέπει να το ψάχνεις μόνος σου (άντε με όποιον άλλον έχει μείνει σε win server)





> 4) Για τις ΑΛΛΕΣ δουλειες π λες δεν ξερω τι ακριβως εννοεις????
> Για κανε explain για τους νέοπες.


 Εννοούσα αν θα έχει το pc μόνο για router ή τον θέλεις να παίζει και παιχνίδια κλπ (αν θα έβαζες linux)





> 5) Το καλώδιο π έχω βάλει ειναι περίπου στα 50 μετρα κ παιζει άψογα καθότι ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις....ftp with shielding and grounding!


To ftp δεν έχει και τόσο πρόβλημα. Το ομοαξωνικό που πάει από την συσκευή στην κεραία μας δημιουργεί προβλήματα με τις απώλειές του




> 6) Ta εμπόδια ποτέ δεν τελειώνουν κ όταν τελειώσουν σου βρίσκω άλλα για επίλυση σε χρόνο δτ πχ. 802.16α ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΕΥΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΜ.    
> (εκει π ειπα να μπώ κ εγώ στο 802.11 έρχεται σε λίγο καιρο το 802.16 με μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια και διαφορετικο τρόπο μετάδοσης δατα κτλ κτλ)


Έεεεεχουμε καιρό ακόμα γιαυτό. ξέρεις πόσο έκαναν οι πρώτες 802.11 και 802.11b συσκευές??



> 7)Σιγουρα κάτι θα ξέχασα να αναφέρω αλλα νομιζω ότι σε κάλυψα 4 τώρα


 Εδώ είμαστε...





> node 2851 sth nodedb k oxi 2581.
> κ τωρα φωτοσοπ για τη σύνθεση( α ρε καλλιτέχνη τι τραβάς)


Αλλάζουμε σπίτια?  ::   ::  Στην φωτογραφία δεν βλέπω τα τοθρκοβούνια. Προς τα εκεί δεν βλέπεις τίποτα? (ανάμεσα Γαλάτσι και Λυκαβυτό δηλαδή) Όποτε μπορείς και από εκεί μια φωτό  ::

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> 
> 1)Εχω την τελευταια εκδοση Γ με τον καινουργιο επεξεργαστη. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το αν ειναι 1 ή 2.  
> 
> 
> Οπότε, έχει πρόβλημα με την επιλογή κεραίας (να διαλέγει μόνο την εξωτερική) και ΔΕΝ ρυθμίζει ισχύ. Θέλει εγχείρηση!!
> 
> ===θα προτημούσα να μην το πειράξω, μια και δεν είμαι ειδικός σε τέτοια θέματα...
> ...


===Εισαι κ απαιτητικός!!!! για βάστα λίγο γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι είμαστε εγώ κι εσύ στο τέλος....if you know what i mean.
εγω κι εσύ , εσύ κι εγώ ΟΛΟΜΟΝΑΧΟΙ  ::   ::   ::  
οι άλλοι π είναι  ::   ::  κρύβονται σε σπηλιές  ::   :: 
ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> ===pci card Dual 10/100. To pc will be dedicated...για τα γαμεσ εχω 2700+. 40μέτρα περίπου.


Δευτερη Wireless κάρτα εννοώ. Ειπαμε ένας κόμβος Access point πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον 2 links για να έχει νόημα υπαρξης. Τα 40 μέτρα σου απαγορεύουν να βάλεις οποιαδήποτε pci/pcmcia. Αν είναι να κάνεις δεύτερο link πάλι για εξωτερική συσκευή σε βλέπω (linksys WRT54G πχ)



> θα προτημούσα να μην το πειράξω, μια και δεν είμαι ειδικός σε τέτοια θέματα...


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η συσκευή που πήρες αν την αφήσεις όπως είναι *δεν αξίζει ούτε σφαλιάρες*. Μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι θα σου παίζει καλα (και εκεί παίζεται). Διάβασε τα reviews για dlink 900+ C version και θα καταλάβεις.




> windows είναι η πλεοψηφία γενικά των χρηστών...και οχι linux... 
> οσο για updates να ναι καλά η microsaft....


Εννοώ updates στο θέμα routing .Στο Awmn αυτη τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιούμε OSFP για το backbone/κορμό και RIPv2 για AP->πελάτες. Με το linux ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά, ακολουθείς εναν μπουσουλα και πάνω κάτω τα καταφέρνεις (μερικοί το γυρισαν σε cisco routers). Αν νομίζεις ότι γίνονται με windows update οκ  ::  

Ειμαστε πολλοί μην φοβάσε. Εγώ πιθανότατα δεν σε βλέπω (περιμένω την φωτό για να σιγουρευτό. Αλλα από θέα τα πας μια χαρά και λογικά θα υπάρξει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον. Μόνο που πρέπει να προχωράμε σωστά για να μην έχουμε απώλειες (σε λεφτά/σε χρόνο/σε κόπο)

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> ===pci card Dual 10/100. To pc will be dedicated...για τα games εχω 2700+. 40μέτρα περίπου. 
> 
> 
> Δευτερη Wireless κάρτα εννοώ. Ειπαμε ένας κόμβος Access point πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον 2 links για να έχει νόημα υπαρξης. Τα 40 μέτρα σου απαγορεύουν να βάλεις οποιαδήποτε pci/pcmcia. Αν είναι να κάνεις δεύτερο link πάλι για εξωτερική συσκευή σε βλέπω (linksys WRT54G πχ)
> 
> === Μάλλον πρέπει να ερθεις απο κοντά για να δεις την όλη κατασκευή, γιατι δεν μου τα λες καλα...απο το πψ φευγει ρευμα+δίκτυο μέσω του ιδίου καλωδίου στο AP που είναι ταράτσα..
> Μάλλον θες να πεις για 2ο ΑΠ που θα έχει το bb link...
> ...


===Σε αυτό το κομμάτι μετράω ήδη 3-4 μήνες προέργασία...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> === Μάλλον πρέπει να ερθεις απο κοντά για να δεις την όλη κατασκευή, γιατι δεν μου τα λες καλα...απο το πψ φευγει ρευμα+δίκτυο μέσω του ιδίου καλωδίου στο AP που είναι ταράτσα..
> Μάλλον θες να πεις για 2ο ΑΠ που θα έχει το bb link...


 Λοιπόν, για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα συννενόησης  ::  Η δεύτερη συσκευή *δεν* θα είναι AP. AP δεν ονομάζουμε κάθε εξωτερική συσκευή που συνδέεται μέσω LAN σε έναν υπολογιστή/hub/switch. 
AP είναι τρόπος λειτουργίας μιας συσκευής (mode) και σημαίνει ότι πάνω σε αυτήν συνδέονται άλλες ασύρματες συσκευές. Πολλές εξωτερικές συσκευές (όπως το 900+, το WRT54G κ.α) δουλεύουν σε διάφορα modes (AP, bridge, peer2peer, repeater κλπ).
Όταν θέλουμε οι άλλοι να συνδέονται πάνω μας έχουμε AP mode. Όταν εμείς συνδεόμαστε κάπου αλλού είτε wireless client είτε peer2peer είτε bridge κλπ.
Όταν όμως έχουμε μια εξωτερική συσκευή δεν έχουμε απαραίτητα AP αλλά, μια εξωτερική συσκευή  ::  Επομένως, ναι αναφέρομαι στην δεύτερη wireless κάρτα/συσκευή που στην περίπτωσή σου αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να στηθεί σαν την άλλη που έχεις για AP (με PoE) αφού δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ομοαξονικό λόγω απόστασης.

Τον πινγκουίνο μπορείς να τον γλιτώσεις. Υπάρχουνε μερικοί που κάνουν routing σε windows 2k ή 2003. Αλλά από τη μία είναι πιο εύκολο να έχεις support και έτοιμο configuration σε linux (και ιδίως debian και τελευταία και slackware) ενώ από την άλλη, αν βάλεις windows router, για να είσαι νόμιμος πρέπει για κάθε χρήστη που θα δρομολογείς να έχεις αντίστοιχη άδεια χρήσης από την Microsoft (μπέρδεμα λίγο ε?) 

Καλή συνέχεια..

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> === Μάλλον πρέπει να ερθεις απο κοντά για να δεις την όλη κατασκευή, γιατι δεν μου τα λες καλα...απο το πψ φευγει ρευμα+δίκτυο μέσω του ιδίου καλωδίου στο AP που είναι ταράτσα..
> Μάλλον θες να πεις για 2ο ΑΠ που θα έχει το bb link...
> 
> 
>  Λοιπόν, για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα συννενόησης  Η δεύτερη συσκευή *δεν* θα είναι AP. AP δεν ονομάζουμε κάθε εξωτερική συσκευή που συνδέεται μέσω LAN σε έναν υπολογιστή/hub/switch. 
> AP είναι τρόπος λειτουργίας μιας συσκευής (mode) και σημαίνει ότι πάνω σε αυτήν συνδέονται άλλες ασύρματες συσκευές. Πολλές εξωτερικές συσκευές (όπως το 900+, το WRT54G κ.α) δουλεύουν σε διάφορα modes (AP, bridge, peer2peer, repeater κλπ).
> Όταν θέλουμε οι άλλοι να συνδέονται πάνω μας έχουμε AP mode. Όταν εμείς συνδεόμαστε κάπου αλλού είτε wireless client είτε peer2peer είτε bridge κλπ.
> ...


2 photo uploaded ελπιζω να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## MAuVE

Να δούμε και τη θέα σου προς Λυκαβυττό ;

----------


## awpnet

> Να δούμε και τη θέα σου προς Λυκαβυττό ;


Δεν έχω άλλες φωτό καρδιά μου.(κ αυτές π ανέβασα, με μηχανή ενός φίλου είχαν βγεί πρίν αρκετό καιρο)
 ::

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> ...


0) Αρα όπως κ ναχει το θέμα είναι ότι χρειάζομαι 2 συκευες.
1 για ap mode κ 1 για point 2 point
EIDOMEN

1)Το θέμα των αδειών είναι ...ένα μεγάλο θέμα...
(ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η BSA ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ????)

2) Για λινθχ τι προτείνεις ?? redhat, suse ;allo???

3)το cisco aironet 1200 series Access Point τί λέει ???
Αν πραγματικά το δικό μου είναι τόσο χάλια, να το δώσο.
Απ'οτι ειδα το σισκο φτανει στα 20dbi ενισχυση! ! !  ::   ::   ::  
Η τιμη του ειναι τσουχτερη...  ::   ::   ::  

4) h omni εχει κολλήσει προς το παρόν αλλά θα γίνει.
5) το σκ έγινε αλλαγή θέσης της κεραιας και καλύτερη στήριξη πάνω στα κάγκελα και το σημαντικότερο καλυψη-αποκριψη του καλωδιου  ::   :: 

META TIS 15 TOY MHNA PROTEINV MEETING PX ZEPPELIN
φέρτε χάρτες,πυξίδες και κυαλια  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> 3)το cisco aironet 1200 series Access Point τί λέει ???
> Αν πραγματικά το δικό μου είναι τόσο χάλια, να το δώσο.
> Απ'οτι ειδα το σισκο φτανει στα 20dbi ενισχυση! ! !    
> Η τιμη του ειναι τσουχτερη...


Απλά κορυφαίο!
Αλλά μην κοιτάζεις την υψηλότερη τιμή ισχύος εκπομπής στο ap. 
Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αυτή! Γενικά, μας ενδιαφέρει κάθε ασύρματη συσκευή να κατεβαίνει μέχρι το 1 mW (0 dbm) ή και παρακάτω, ώστε με την τοποθέτηση κάποιας κεραίας με μεγάλη απολαβή να φθάνουμε μακρύτερα διατηρώντας την ισχύ EIRP) μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια (20 dbm). 
Ειδικά στα access points η ισχύς μπορεί να είναι και αρκετά κάτω από τα 20 dbm ώστε να μην παρεμβάλουμε σε άλλα ap's αλλά και να μην συνδέονται μακρινοί clients (με μεγάλη ισχύ εκπομπής) και να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα τύπου hidden node.
Με δεδομένο οτι συνήθως στα ap's χρησιμοποιούμε omni 7-9 dbi ή κάποια sector ή flat panel γύρω στα 12 dbi μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε το ap σε ισχύ από 5-10 mW και να είμαστε στο όριο ή αρκετά κάτω από αυτό (θεωρώντας οτι χάνουμε 2 dbi από καλώδιο / βύσματα / κλπ.).

----------


## nantito

Holy Mother OF GOd. Είσαι σε ονειρικό σημείο! Αν θες μπορώ να περάσω μία μέρα από το σπίτι σου να τραβήξω μερικές photos από το σπίτι σου για να βοηθηθούμε όλοι. Σου στέλνω pm με το τηλέφωνο μου να επικοινωνήσεις όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς.

----------


## awpnet

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 16-5.

ΑΠΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ.
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ, ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΝ Κ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΩΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ ΚΤΛΠ.

Αναμένω νέα σας είτε εδώ, είτε με πμ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> 3)το cisco aironet 1200 series Access Point τί λέει ???
> Αν πραγματικά το δικό μου είναι τόσο χάλια, να το δώσο.
> Απ'οτι ειδα το σισκο φτανει στα 20dbi ενισχυση! ! !    
> Η τιμη του ειναι τσουχτερη...   
> 
> 
> Απλά κορυφαίο!
> ...


H Dlink(http://www.dlink.com) εχει ομνι με 5dbi και 32μοίρες κάθετη εμβέλεια  ::  σε μεγαλύτερα dbi(7-9) εκτος του οτι ανεβαινει κατα πολύ το κόστος, μικραίνει και η κάθετη εμβέλεια στις 15μοίρες άρα όσοι κοντύτερα σε μένα δεν θα μπορούν να με πιάσουν  ::  Υποχρεωτικά θα βάλω στα 5dbi.

Γνωστός μου που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο dlink με το δικό μου, όταν μέσω software ρίχνει την ισχύ ,χάνει το λινκ που έχει. Αρα το προβλημα περιορίζεται στην επιλογή κεραίας και μόνο.
Αν τώρα μπορεί να κατέβει στις τιμές που αναφέρεις δεν μπορώ να το γνορίζω...για τέτοιες μετρησεις σιγουρα χρειάζεσαι πολύ ακριβω εξοπλισμό, που λίγοι στη χώρα μας διαθέτουν...

Το software apo Cisco aironet μπορει να δουλεψει και σε άλλες εταιρείες  ::  

Exei δοκιμάσει κανένας το καινούργιο firmware gia to 900+ (3.07 Build 1)  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γνωστός μου που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο dlink με το δικό μου, όταν μέσω software ρίχνει την ισχύ ,χάνει το λινκ που έχει. Αρα το προβλημα περιορίζεται στην επιλογή κεραίας και μόνο.


Το D-link έχει 2 προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι ότι "συνήθως" κάνει εκπομπή στην αντίθετη κεραία από αυτή που κάνει λήψη, με επακόλουθο μειωμένη απόδοση, και το δεύτερο ότι η ρύθμιση ισχύος παρόλο που εμφανίζεται σαν επιλογή σε όλα τα modez, πραγματικά λειτουργεί μόνο σε AP mode. Στα άλλα modes εκτός από AP, ΔΕΝ χαμηλώνει ισχύ και τα βγάζει όλα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου χτυπήσουν ένα πρωί την πόρτα σου. Ελπίζω να με πιάνεις.




> Αν τώρα μπορεί να κατέβει στις τιμές που αναφέρεις δεν μπορώ να το γνορίζω...για τέτοιες μετρησεις σιγουρα χρειάζεσαι πολύ ακριβω εξοπλισμό, που λίγοι στη χώρα μας διαθέτουν...


Μην είσαι πολύ σίγουρος. Με μία απλή κάρτα με ένδειξη RSSI και γνωρίζοντας την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου, μπορείς να βρεις πάνω κάτω με πόση εκπεμπεις. Έχω σπίτι μου τέτοιο εξοπλισμό και μάλιστα εις τριπλούν και δεν είμαι καθόλου πλούσιος (prism rulez).




> Exei δοκιμάσει κανένας το καινούργιο firmware gia to 900+ (3.07 Build 1)


Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα σε αυτό το μηχάνημα. Το πιο σταθερό F/W είναι το 3.07b1 αρκεί να έχεις κάνει την εγχείρηση στις κεραίες γιατί αλλιώς δεν δουλεύει. Για περισσοτερες πληροφορίες για την εγχείρηση δες στις ιδιοκατασκευές. Το μόνο πρόβλημα με αυτό το F/W, το οποίο προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ πρόβλημα αλλά το αντίθετο, είναι ότι δεν το βλέπει ο manager και είναι επικίνδυνο να το "χάνεις" αν είσαι απρόσεχτος και να χρειάζεται να κάνεις reset για να το ξαναβρεις.  ::

----------


## awpnet

> Γνωστός μου που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο dlink με το δικό μου, όταν μέσω software ρίχνει την ισχύ ,χάνει το λινκ που έχει. Αρα το προβλημα περιορίζεται στην επιλογή κεραίας και μόνο.
> 
> 
> Το D-link έχει 2 προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι ότι "συνήθως" κάνει εκπομπή στην αντίθετη κεραία από αυτή που κάνει λήψη, με επακόλουθο μειωμένη απόδοση, και το δεύτερο ότι η ρύθμιση ισχύος παρόλο που εμφανίζεται σαν επιλογή σε όλα τα modez, πραγματικά λειτουργεί μόνο σε AP mode. Στα άλλα modes εκτός από AP, ΔΕΝ χαμηλώνει ισχύ και τα βγάζει όλα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου χτυπήσουν ένα πρωί την πόρτα σου. Ελπίζω να με πιάνεις.
> 
> 
> [quote:2415b]Αν τώρα μπορεί να κατέβει στις τιμές που αναφέρεις δεν μπορώ να το γνορίζω...για τέτοιες μετρησεις σιγουρα χρειάζεσαι πολύ ακριβω εξοπλισμό, που λίγοι στη χώρα μας διαθέτουν...


Μην είσαι πολύ σίγουρος. Με μία απλή κάρτα με ένδειξη RSSI και γνωρίζοντας την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου, μπορείς να βρεις πάνω κάτω με πόση εκπεμπεις. Έχω σπίτι μου τέτοιο εξοπλισμό και μάλιστα εις τριπλούν και δεν είμαι καθόλου πλούσιος (prism rulez).




> Exei δοκιμάσει κανένας το καινούργιο firmware gia to 900+ (3.07 Build 1)


Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα σε αυτό το μηχάνημα. Το πιο σταθερό F/W είναι το 3.07b1 αρκεί να έχεις κάνει την εγχείρηση στις κεραίες γιατί αλλιώς δεν δουλεύει. Για περισσοτερες πληροφορίες για την εγχείρηση δες στις ιδιοκατασκευές. Το μόνο πρόβλημα με αυτό το F/W, το οποίο προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ πρόβλημα αλλά το αντίθετο, είναι ότι δεν το βλέπει ο manager και είναι επικίνδυνο να το "χάνεις" αν είσαι απρόσεχτος και να χρειάζεται να κάνεις reset για να το ξαναβρεις.  :: [/quote:2415b]




> Το D-link έχει 2 προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι ότι "συνήθως" κάνει εκπομπή στην αντίθετη κεραία από αυτή που κάνει λήψη, με επακόλουθο μειωμένη απόδοση, και το δεύτερο ότι η ρύθμιση ισχύος παρόλο που εμφανίζεται σαν επιλογή σε όλα τα modez, πραγματικά λειτουργεί μόνο σε AP mode. Στα άλλα modes εκτός από AP, ΔΕΝ χαμηλώνει ισχύ και τα βγάζει όλα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου χτυπήσουν ένα πρωί την πόρτα σου. Ελπίζω να με πιάνεις.


Σε 1η φάση θα παίξω με το ΑΠ mode και αν πάνε καλά θα μπει και 2ο μηχάνημα με εγχειρηση αυτή τη φορά για π2π κτλ.
Αν έχεις δει τις φωτό που έχω ανεβάσει μπορείς εύκολα να καταλαβεις γιατι θέλω σαν 1η φάση το ΑΠ mode  ::   ::  
Μέσα στη βδομάδα αν όλα πάνε καλα πρέπει να έχω ετοιμη την ομνι.
Ευχαριστω για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όπως την βρίσκει κανείς... Για μένα η μαγεία βρίσκεται *μέσα* στο AWMN.  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το μόνο κακό awpnet είναι ότι δύσκολα (κατα την γνώμη μου) θα βρεις πελάτες για το AP από τη στιγμή που δεν θα έχει διασύνδεση προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...

----------


## awpnet

> Το μόνο κακό awpnet είναι ότι δύσκολα (κατα την γνώμη μου) θα βρεις πελάτες για το AP από τη στιγμή που δεν θα έχει διασύνδεση προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...


Ολα θα γίνουν θέλω να πιστεύω. Χρόνος να υπάρχει και θέληση.  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Awpnet ξέχνα τους μόνιμους clients για όσο ο κόμβος σου είναι εκτός awmn.
Προσπάθησε να κάνεις τουλάχιστον ένα bblink και μετά σηκώνεις το AP.
Σωστές και συντονισμένες κινήσεις χρειάζονται.

----------


## xaotikos

Εμείς πάντως εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## MAuVE

Αν ο κάθε ένας που θέλει να σηκώσει ένα ΑΡ δημιουργεί και 4 σελίδες μηνυμάτων την βάψαμε.

Αφού awpnet δεν πέρνεις από συμβουλές, σήκωσέ το και τότε γράψε μήνυμα.

Το να μας γράφεις ένα μήνυμα για κάθε κόλληση που κάνεις στην ιδοκατασκευαζόμενη κεραία σου, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι γενικού ενδιαφέροντος

----------


## awpnet

1 ΚΑΛΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΟΜΝΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ 
ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ  ::  

Εαν εισαστε κοντα σε μενα 1-2κμ το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα βγείτε κερδισμένοι σχεδόν άμεσα!!!!

thanks

ps
επικ. με π.μ. μαζι μου.

----------


## nantito

Με μία μικρή επιφύλαξη, με πόσα db εκπέμπει το AP σου; Το πιάνω σημαδεύοντας ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετα σημεία.

Ήρθε ο διάδοχος του billgout;

----------


## awpnet

> Με μία μικρή επιφύλαξη, με πόσα db εκπέμπει το AP σου; Το πιάνω σημαδεύοντας ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετα σημεία.
> 
> Ήρθε ο διάδοχος του billgout;


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ DLINK !!!!!!! (4εκατοστά)  ::   ::   ::  
DHLADHS ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΩ ΟΜΝΙ ?????  ::   ::  
και άμα τη βάλω σκέψου τι έχει να γίνει  ::   ::   ::  
ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑ ΕΠΙΑΝΕΣ ΧΘΕΣ ???? (ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΟ PC !!!!!)

STEILE PM

THANKS

----------


## nantito

Σήμερα πέρασα από το σπίτι του awpnet, βλέποντας μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα θέση. Σχόλια δεν θα κάνω, απολαύστε τη θέα...

----------


## jabarlee

::  
όπως γίνεται με όλα τα ενδιαφέροντα σημεία: Θέλει σχετικά προσεκτικό σχεδιασμό για να αξιοποιηθεί η θέση του awpnet. Έχω (φυσικά) μερικές ιδέες, αλλά επειδή τελευταία χώνομαι παντού, θα τις πω μόνο αν με ρωτήσουν.

το μόνο που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από το "με ποιον" είναι το "πόσα" έχει διάθεση ο awpnet

----------


## awpnet

Μπράβο στους 2 εκφωνητές της Κυριακάτικης συνάντησης του awmn.
Εμαθα ορισμένα πράγματα που δεν ήξερα και άλλα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, κεραίες κτλπ.
Δυστυχώς αποτελεί 1 σπορ!! για λίγους αν θέλεται, λόγω πολλών προβλημάτων και δυσκολιών που θα συναντήση κάποιος στην πορεία του για να μπορέσει να μπει στο awmn..

Σκοπεύω σε αγορα ΑΠ το οποίο να μπορεί να κατεβάσει ισχυ στα 0dbm όπως αναφέρθηκε στη συνάντηση για client mode.
ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ Η ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΟ  ::  
Για ΑΠ κρατάω το Dlink-900ap+ όπου μπορεί να ρίξει την ισχύ αρκετά κάτω.
(για ψύξη του 900+ μέσα σε κουτί πάνω στον ιστό τί λύσεις υπάρχουν???
παρατήρησα ότι ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες την ημέρα, ενω τη νύχτα παιζει πολύ καλύτερα...)

Ελπίζω να μπορέσω σύντομα να έχω bblink + AccessPoint στην περιοχή μιας και πιάνω αρκετους με την ομνι αυτη τη στιγμή.  ::  

thanks 4 reading.  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

WRT54G ή WRT54GS

----------


## papashark

Εάν προγραμματίζεις να βάλεις μελοντικά πολλά Interfaces, μία φθηνή λύση είναι να βάλεις pc στην ταράτσα, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα και η καλύτερη λύση. Προσωπικά προτιμάω την λύση εξωτερικές συσκευές και όλες επάνω σε έναν router.

Eάν θες να ακολουθήσεις τον δρόμο τον εξωτερικό συσκευών, αυτή την στιγμή η φθηνότερη και πιο αξιοπρεπείς λύση είναι τα linksys wrt54g (100-150), ενώ καλή λύση αποτελούν και τα cisco workbridges 342 σε λογική τιμή (θα τα βρείς κάπου μεταξύ 150-200), μετά ξεφεύγεις και πας στα 300+ με cisco bridges, lancom, και άλλες επιλογές.

Εναλλακτικά εάν βρεις από μεταχειρισμένα dlink DWL 900+ revision B, ή από τα πρώτα rev C.01 εγχειρησμένο από τον acynonix.


Ιδέες για την ψύξη του dlink θα βρεις στα tutorials από τον Vego στο http://www.magla.gr/cooldlink/

----------


## awpnet

Χθες η πρώτη επιτυχημένη προσπάθεια σύνδεσης στο awmn απο λινκ με κομβο #1979. 
Δυστυχώς εχει τρομερή καθυστέρηση για να μου βγάλει απλές σελίδες, 2-3 λεπτά αναμονή/σελίδα  ::  

Περιμένω εντός των ημερών τροποποιημένο dlink 900+....για περισσότερες δοκιμές σύνδεσης σε κόμβους στην περιοχή.
Εαν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνουμε μερικές δοκιμές και ειναι μεταξύ #2851 και #1979 ή παράπλευρα των 2 σημείων,ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με πμ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pikos

# wl scanresults
SSID: "2851"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -78 dBm noise: -90 dBm Channel: 6
BSSID: 00:40:05:5B:51:74 Capability: ESS ShortPre
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]


SSID: "Awmn-2125"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -79 dBm Channel: 9
BSSID: 00:40:96:42:66:C4 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]


Σαν να λέμε "ήρθε η ώρα να γεμίσω θόρυβο!!!!!!"

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

…και που να ανοίξουν και άλλες υπηρεσίες λόγω Ολυμπιάδας.
Θα γεμίσουμε παρεμβολή και παράσιτο που θα πάει σύννεφο !!!!

----------


## pikos

Λοιπόν φίλε (προς το παρόν) ,
Εφόσον κάνεις δοκιμές και δεν έχεις συνδεθεί στο awmn
Τι το θες το AP ανοιχτό ολη την ώρα και μάλιστα στο FULL??????

----------


## awpnet

> Λοιπόν φίλε (προς το παρόν) ,
> Εφόσον κάνεις δοκιμές και δεν έχεις συνδεθεί στο awmn
> Τι το θες το AP ανοιχτό ολη την ώρα και μάλιστα στο FULL??????


Οντος χθες το είχα αφήσει να παίζει τρελλα...
Σήμερα συνδέθηκα με 1979 ,οπότε είναι θέμα μερικών κλικ ώστε να μην εκπέμπουμε σαν τρελοί...
Αυτό ισχύ για όλους....γιατί στην περιοχή όπου και να γυρίσω την κεραία πιάνω αρκετά σσιδ απο αντανακλάσεις και μόνο..
Μεταξύ εμένα (2851) και Acinonyx(1979) γίνεται χαμός!!!
Βλέπε κόμβους 493,1057,vagos13.net,jim,awmn-516-274 ktlp...
Μήπως θα επρεπε να κάνεις κι εκεί κάποιες συστάσεις???????
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## awpnet

Χθες πέρασε ο "pikos" απο κοντα μιας και τον είχα τρελάνει στην παρεμβολη  ::  με το απ μου!!
Το πιθανοτερο είναι οτι θα κάνουμε κάποιο λινκ μεταξύ μας.

Σημερα θα αλλάξω θέση στον ιστό και θα προσπαθήσω να πιάσω 2 απ προς Γαλάτσι μπας και γίνει κάνα λινκ επιτέλους.

ΣΟΣ  ::   ::   ::  
Η 520+ pci card ths Dlink μπορει να ρυθμίσει την ένταση εκπομπής ή εχει ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα με το 900+ ???? (επιλογη κεραίας,ισχύ)
ΣΟΣ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BaBiZ

> ...
> ΣΟΣ    
> Η 520+ pci card ths Dlink μπορει να ρυθμίσει την ένταση εκπομπής ή εχει ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα με το 900+ ???? (επιλογη κεραίας,ισχύ)
> ΣΟΣ


Η 520+ ρυθμίζει την ισχύ μόνο σε linux με τον driver που θα κατεβάσεις από το http://acx100.sf.net


Ψάξε στο forum για ACX100 και θα βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες


Μπάμπης

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awpnet
> 
> ...
> ΣΟΣ    
> Η 520+ pci card ths Dlink μπορει να ρυθμίσει την ένταση εκπομπής ή εχει ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα με το 900+ ???? (επιλογη κεραίας,ισχύ)
> ΣΟΣ   
> 
> 
> Η 520+ ρυθμίζει την ισχύ μόνο σε linux με τον driver που θα κατεβάσεις από το http://acx100.sf.net
> ...


Linux μόνο ??? Win τίποτα????

----------


## pikos

Εδώ σου έχω μια photo απο το maporama  :: )

----------


## awpnet

> Εδώ σου έχω μια photo απο το maporama )



Ευγε παιδι μου!!!!! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ Ο ΧΑΡΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ !!!!
Τελικά είμαστε πολύ κοντά  ::  

* ΣΟΣ - ΣΟΣ*
Οσοι ψάχνουν για ββλινκ πέριξ της περιοχής ΚΥΨΕΛΗ (2851) για να συνδεθούν π.χ. Λυκαβητό ή σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση αυτή τη στιγμή και θα ήθελαν κάποιο 2ο,3ο ββλινκ ας μου στείλουν πμ για να ξεκινήσουμε δοκιμές  ::   ::  
* ΣΟΣ - ΣΟΣ*

----------


## PrDtR

Φίλε awpnet έχουμε σχεδόν την ίδια θέα!!!

Εγώ μένω Γαλάτσι  ::  

Βέβαια βλέπω τον μισό Λυκαβητό αλλά δεν με χαλάει  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Μακάρι να μπορύσα να συνδεθώ πάνω σου αλλα δυστηχώς δεν νομίζω οτι είναι εφικτό.

Άσε που πιάνω τον Μανώλη #1057 και την έχω καταβρεί.  ::

----------


## awpnet

*ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*  ::   ::  

ΚΑΙ ΣΕΜΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ  ::

----------


## awpnet

Παρακαλω μια μικρή βοήθεια σχετικα με το ποιος κόμβος είναι διαθέσιμος αυτή τη στιγμη για να δεχτεί 1 ακόμα πελάτη στην περιοχη Κυψέλη-Γαλάτσι.

Thanks.

----------


## stean_202

Άσχετο αλλά εξακολουθείς να ψάχνεις για bb ή πας για client πλέον ;

----------


## MAuVE

Ενα ΑΡ χρειάζεται στη γειτονιά.

Σύντομα θα βρεθώ ασύνδετος.

Να δούμε ποιός θα προθυμοποιηθεί.

----------


## sbolis

> Ενα ΑΡ χρειάζεται στη γειτονιά.


ΕΕΧΙ δε βλέπεις;

----------


## stean_202

> Ενα ΑΡ χρειάζεται στη γειτονιά.
> 
> Σύντομα θα βρεθώ ασύνδετος.
> 
> Να δούμε ποιός θα προθυμοποιηθεί.


Είμαι πρόθυμος να στήσω εγώ ένα ap, αλλά no bb-link,no party  ::  ...

----------


## MAuVE

> ΕΕΧΙ δε βλέπεις;


Μάλλον όχι.
Οταν ξαναπάτε εκεί για ταρατσάδα, στείλε μου ένα pm να έρθω να κατοπτεύσω από εκεί.

----------


## awpnet

Με λίγα λόγια τι ακριβώς προσπαθήτε να μου πείτε βρε παιδιά ????
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ  ::   ::   ::  
Κ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΙΝΚ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ 
ΣΥΝΔΕΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!

ΣΟΣ
ΖΗΤΗΤΑΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ ΩΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ! !
ΣΟΣ

ΠΣ
οπος παει το πραγμα με βλεπω να συνδεομαι ποιο ευκολα με τον 2036
παρα με τον 1979 η 2125 π ειναι διπλα μου, οπος κ ενα σωρο αλλοι κόμβοι.

----------


## pikos

Γιατι δεν συνδέεσαι στον Manolis που τον βλέπεις και έχει και λίγους πελάτες?
H στον DiMiTRiS^^^ 2125 ?

Αφού τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά  :: 

Ποιό ακριβος είναι το πρόβλημα?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> H στον DiMiTRiS^^^ 2435 ?



DiMiTRiS^^^ is #2125 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## awpnet

> Γιατι δεν συνδέεσαι στον Manolis που τον βλέπεις και έχει και λίγους πελάτες?
> H στον DiMiTRiS^^^ 2435 ?
> 
> Αφού τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά 
> 
> Ποιό ακριβος είναι το πρόβλημα?


Το προβλημα ειναι οτι στην περιοχη της κυψελης βγαινουν συνεχως καινουργιοι πελατες π ψαχνουν για κομβο με αποτ. οι κομβοι να μην επαρκουν.....απλα τα πραγματα.
ο 2125 ειναι γεματος. 
Ελπιζω μεχρι αυριο να εχει λυθει το προβλημα με τον 1979 π μου εχει απαντησει θετικα στο αιτημα μου.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## pikos

Τα links είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι δεν βγαίνουν δια νυκτός.. 

Εγώ περίμενα τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο και μάλιστα το κυνηγούσα πολύ!

Τωρα για εσένα πραγματικά το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι είναι πάρα πολύ καλό και θα μπορούσες άνετα να στήσεις κάτι χρήσιμο για την περιοχή.. Το εύχομαι βασικά !!!!

Θα συνιστούσα υπομονή και ένα δικάνο για τα BBlinks  :: PP





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pikos
> 
> H στον DiMiTRiS^^^ 2435 ?
> 
> 
> 
> DiMiTRiS^^^ is #2125


Έχω πάθει ταύτιση MASTER!!!!! 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pikos
> 
> H στον DiMiTRiS^^^ 2435 ?
> 
> 
> 
> DiMiTRiS^^^ is #2125


  ::  [roufianos]Εγώ θα απαιτούσα να γίνει edit το μήνυμα και να διορθωθεί. [/roufianos]

 ::  Το μονό που έχω να πω για την κυψέλη είναι ότι δεν έχετε οργανωθεί παρακολουθώ το όλο θέμα λόγω του ότι αρκετοί από εκεί συνδέονται στο AP μου (τελικά μήπως βολεύονται με μακρινές συνδέσεις και δεν κάνει κανείς τίποτα ?)
Σε κοντινό χρονικό διάστημα έχω σκοπό να κόψω όσους είναι σε μεγαλύτερη από 2,5 χλμ απόσταση και συνδέονται στο AP μου

----------


## sbolis

> Το μονό που έχω να πω για την κυψέλη είναι ότι δεν έχετε οργανωθεί παρακολουθώ το όλο θέμα λόγω του ότι αρκετοί από εκεί συνδέονται στο AP μου (τελικά μήπως βολεύονται με μακρινές συνδέσεις και δεν κάνει κανείς τίποτα ?)


Αυτό δεν είναι πολύ αλήθεια. Αν υπήρχε και μια μικρή συνεργασία από την
-καλώς ή κακώς, έτσι είναι- περιοχή που έχει άπλετη θέα από την Κυψέλη - την δυτική μεριά της Αθήνας - τα πράγματα θα ήταν λίιιγο καλύτερα

----------


## awpnet

Το 900+ έχει μπει σε ΑΠ κατάσταση με σσιδ awmn_2851 test για δοκιμές και μόνο. 

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ββ με κοντινό κόμβο.Το πσ θα είναι έτοιμο προς χρήση εντός της εβδομάδας  ::   ::  

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------

